# Spanish to Euro...can it be done?



## Andrewpalooza (Dec 7, 2004)

I tried searching around, but couldn't find anything. Is there any such thing as a kit to convert a Spanish BB shell to accept a Euro bottom bracket? I may have to invest in a whole new set of cranks...:madman:


----------



## A Grove (Nov 12, 2006)

Custom? 

What cranks are you running that you would need to get a new crankset vs. new bearings?


----------



## Andrewpalooza (Dec 7, 2004)

I want to throw an ISIS bottom bracket onto a new TOP frame, which now has a Spanish BB. Looks like I might have to invest in a whole new setup though.


----------



## Demo-9 (Mar 24, 2006)

If you have a Profile style 48-spline then all you need is a new bb. You may have to get a longer spindle depending on width.

Edit: same time posting... ToP now has a Spanish BB??


----------



## Andrewpalooza (Dec 7, 2004)

I may be wrong, but I think a Spanish BB is narrower in diameter than a Euro. I've seen Euro -to-Spanish kits, but not a Spanish-to-Euro.


----------



## A Grove (Nov 12, 2006)

Aren't spanish press fit?


----------



## Andrewpalooza (Dec 7, 2004)

Demo-9 said:


> If you have a Profile style 48-spline then all you need is a new bb. You may have to get a longer spindle depending on width.
> 
> Edit: same time posting... ToP now has a Spanish BB??


Yeah, pics are up on their website, but not specs yet. Integrated seatclamp, integrated headset, Spanish BB, no more derailleur hanger, etc. Looks pimp, and is a fair bit lighter.

Edit: Specs are up too.


----------



## Andrewpalooza (Dec 7, 2004)

A Grove said:


> Aren't spanish press fit?


I was thinking along the lines of some threaded cups that I could press in, and then thread a bottom bracket into that....


----------



## Demo-9 (Mar 24, 2006)

Spanish is press fit. Similar to an american but smaller bearings.

I just looked at the new ToP. Wow they look nice...

Not to spam, but you could by my Riot frame I am selling :cornut:


----------



## A Grove (Nov 12, 2006)

So have you bought the frame yet? or are you just speculating?


----------



## Andrewpalooza (Dec 7, 2004)

Demo-9 said:


> Spanish is press fit. Similar to an american but smaller bearings.
> 
> I just looked at the new ToP. Wow they look nice...
> 
> Not to spam, but you could by my Riot frame I am selling :cornut:


TOP is in the mail... :thumbsup:


----------



## Andrewpalooza (Dec 7, 2004)

A Grove said:


> So have you bought the frame yet? or are you just speculating?


Only speculation is in regards to a cranks right now. If I can't get my ISIS setup to mount to the frame, I'll probably wind up getting some Eastern 720 cranks/BB and an Animal 22T sprocket.

I originally intended to run Truvativ Stylos with a 22T granny and a trials bash...or no bash at all. That would have been a pimp setup IMO.


----------



## Demo-9 (Mar 24, 2006)

I really like what they did. Whole reason I got the Riot was the clean lines and lighter weight. If I didn't just order a Mob I would think about getting a ToP.....Then it would match my Gran mal and Bottlerocket..

They are going to sell a crapload of ToP's..


----------



## A Grove (Nov 12, 2006)

Demo-9 said:


> I really like what they did. Whole reason I got the Riot was the clean lines and lighter weight. If I didn't just order a Mob I would think about getting a ToP.....Then it would match my Gran mal and Bottlerocket..
> 
> They are going to sell a crapload of ToP's..


]

...you justt built up your Riot... why order a Mob?


----------



## Demo-9 (Mar 24, 2006)

A Grove said:


> ]
> 
> ...you justt built up your Riot... why order a Mob?


Not to hijack the OP's thread, but I started off as a trial project not knowing if I would totally like the frame (or park/DJ). So I saved $200 at the time. Once I realized I loved it, I upgraded the parts. Now that I have everything done I wanted to get the better frame. It will save a 1/2 pound and be in the color I really wanted - brown. Everything swaps over instantly.

Oh and I got a terrific deal on the price. Not gonna say anything more than it pays to work at a shop...


----------



## euroford (Sep 10, 2006)

Andrewpalooza said:


> Only speculation is in regards to a cranks right now. If I can't get my ISIS setup to mount to the frame, I'll probably wind up getting some Eastern 720 cranks/BB and an Animal 22T sprocket.
> 
> I originally intended to run Truvativ Stylos with a 22T granny and a trials bash...or no bash at all. That would have been a pimp setup IMO.


i dunno man, that doesn't sound like that pimp of a setup to me.... your mucho cooler going with some bmx cranks and a sprocket!

isn't 22t awfully dang small? thats like trials small to me...


----------



## philw86 (Jul 18, 2005)

http://www.danscomp.com/456007.php?cat=PARTS#
should be the profile 19mm spanish bb kit.

Right now I'm keeping an eye on my 07 ToP...one of the welds looks a little funky (paint cracked?). If somthing goes, I'm definately springing for the new ToP...

I've got a set of Deity Vendettas that NEED to be (back) on that bike...haha

...integrated headset? ....bmx headset = colors!


----------



## sittingduck (Apr 26, 2005)

ISIS is garbage, in my experience. Get a decent set of BMX cranks. It would be silly to negate the advantages of the spanish BB.
A 22T front ring will mean you need a rear hub that accepts a driver if you want normal gearing. 22/10 would be pretty much perfect.


----------



## A Grove (Nov 12, 2006)

euroford said:


> i dunno man, that doesn't sound like that pimp of a setup to me.... your mucho cooler going with some bmx cranks and a sprocket!
> 
> isn't 22t awfully dang small? thats like trials small to me...


you have to remember that the smallest gear you can run on a hub with a freewheel is a 12t... There is a chance he could be running as low as a 8t... I am running 25/11 and its perrfectt...



sittingduck said:


> ISIS is garbage, in my experience. Get a decent set of BMX cranks. It would be silly to negate the advantages of the spanish BB.
> A 22T front ring will mean you need a rear hub that accepts a driver if you want normal gearing. 22/10 would be pretty much perfect.


I havent seen any huge problems w/ ISIS yet. Only thing people complain about is the fact the bearings "wear out" a lot quicker...


----------



## Andrewpalooza (Dec 7, 2004)

I'm going to be running 22/12. It's not some arbitrary gear ratio, but the result of a lot of trial and error. The ratio sits exactly between my current bike and my buddies TOP, which is geared a little easier than that even. Very well suited to the local spots.

I was really excited about the Stylo because I have never had any problems with ISIS in three years of use, several setups. The Stylo cranks are stupid light compared to they other options, and I have used them for a season of street and DJ in the past without issue. I weight under 160 pounds...

Regardless, I'm going to have to sell off some stuff to go out and buy a BMX crankset at this point. Eastern 720s seem to be a great compromise of price and weight. Kink 22T ring. :thumbsup:


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

your not gonna find anyway to run an ISIS Euro setup in a spanish BB shell. just get some profiles. they do their job. my profile cranks and euro BB on my trailpimp have been more solid then any "mtb" setup included Saints and Diabolus(SP?) that i've run in the past.

also, i'd seriously suggest running larger gearing. super micro gearing=broken chains. i'm running 27-12 on my 26" and it's probably higher then most would like, but it's perfect for me. it's also micro enough to have plenty of coping clearance.

edit: just saw your post^. that gearing is probably good, i think the super micro drivers are what breaks your chain.


----------



## A Grove (Nov 12, 2006)

More solid than Saints? do you have pics of a boken/cracked saint? Because I know that profiles have broken in the past....


----------



## philw86 (Jul 18, 2005)

when "wear out" do you mean blow up within 6 months?

get some 19mm (spindle) bmx cranks and a 19mm to spanish bb.


----------

